# I was a bad boy yesterday!



## BunnyMind (Jul 15, 2012)

Yushi here! So I thinks 2 strange peeple came to my house! Frendz, mommy calls them. I really like the girl! She was nice and snuggly. The boy wasn't knowing how to holds me. So I iz there on the guest bed all snuggly in the middle of mommy and auntie! ( I calls her dat now) Den I get dis funny idea! They iz not expecting anything when... I tinkle! :nasty: I got mommy on the elbow but I didn't get auntie. Den momma got mad and put me in my room  . I thinks it was funny, and so did auntie! But mommy didn't. Hee hee hee! :wink


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2012)

Rabbits!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 15, 2012)

You & Auntie didn't have to clean the bed.

Mommie should teach you how to do laundry, lol.


----------



## Ape337 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Yushi, Humma here. I wouldn't do dat again if I wuz u or u will end up like me, I'm not a boy anymore, my mommy that I used to have got me fixed! I didn't know I wuz broken. But my current mommy seemed to be very happy that I wuz already fixed when she brought me home....


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 15, 2012)

ohhh that musst have made mommy mad. I would be a good boy or mommy won't let you on the bed anymore. Nothing is nicer that a snuggle with mommy, so you had better be good.


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 15, 2012)

Ooh, you guyz ar right, I will not do it again! And mommy did clean it by herself!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 16, 2012)

Good boy. Just keep your promise.


----------



## Samara (Jul 16, 2012)

Yushi, Atticus here. Oy mate, I like to do the same sometimes, but on the bed? Eeek!


----------



## qiant (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Yushi! what ish a tinkle?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 19, 2012)

Pebbles, tinkle is a human word for urinating. Another word is #1. Poops are number 2.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 6, 2012)

I tink that ish very hishtarical! You dood puddle in purposhe or to be funny? Cush shometimes hoomans do not know when we gotsh to go...


----------

